# Has anyone taken alprazolam for ibs diarhea



## This wouldn't be an issue (Jun 28, 2009)

I take it about 1 to 3 times a week only when I'm going out with company or I feel I will get an attack and it seems to work wonders on me. I also take it before any road trips. .25 mg seems to last me most of the day. Anyone else have any comments on Alprazolam?


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

I had already been on Valium when my issue started. So I doubt the Xanax would work for me but I am glad it helps you. I did try Linda's calcium and D, the fresh ground flaxseed, glutamine powder, digestive enzymes and have eliminated both dairy and gluten/wheat from my diet. So far so good but it has been only one week free of the diarrhea. I still am gasy but I am hopeful my system will calm down and I can start to put some weight back on. Do you think it odd a lot of us are trying to GAIN weight in a world of people who are over weight. I feel very odd and am looked at as a weirdo. The other day two nurses (YES, nurses) said they wished they had diarrhea so they could lose some weight. It made me feel like my condition was meaningless to them or perhaps I should be grateful but clearly they have no idea of the horror that accompanies IBS-D. (The urgency, accidents, foul gas, in bathroom all day, cannot travel or eat out, cannot enjoy a glass of wine or beer, lose of energy and vitality, I even lost my hair).


----------



## This wouldn't be an issue (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes I think it odd. Thanks for the reply. It seems maybe you're issues may be different than mine although very similar. The Alprazolam does work for me, but my IBS has started to come back with major anxiety due to my wife not understanding. I hadn't had it this bad since I was in my late teens. My 30's were great and I thought that maybe with age my gut would settle down, but now that I am in my early 40's I am finding out that that isn't the case. I think my IBS is triggered by anxiety though, for most of the time when I am home pigging out I feel just fine. Just don't ask me to go anywhere after I eat for that to me is a no no. Even if I feel fine. The anxiety would send me plumeting to the toilet faster than I don't know what. Weird Huh.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

This wouldn said:


> I take it about 1 to 3 times a week only when I'm going out with company or I feel I will get an attack and it seems to work wonders on me. I also take it before any road trips. .25 mg seems to last me most of the day. Anyone else have any comments on Alprazolam?


 I take Ativan for sleep amd sometimes (rarely)will take a .5 mg if I'm having a bad IBS day. It kind of helps calm things down and takes the edge off of things. I go through cycles, when my IBS flares up I get anxious and the anxiety of course makes my IBS works. Making it really hard to break out of the cycle.


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Hester said:


> I had already been on Valium when my issue started. So I doubt the Xanax would work for me but I am glad it helps you. I did try Linda's calcium and D, the fresh ground flaxseed, glutamine powder, digestive enzymes and have eliminated both dairy and gluten/wheat from my diet. So far so good but it has been only one week free of the diarrhea. I still am gasy but I am hopeful my system will calm down and I can start to put some weight back on. Do you think it odd a lot of us are trying to GAIN weight in a world of people who are over weight. I feel very odd and am looked at as a weirdo. The other day two nurses (YES, nurses) said they wished they had diarrhea so they could lose some weight. It made me feel like my condition was meaningless to them or perhaps I should be grateful but clearly they have no idea of the horror that accompanies IBS-D. (The urgency, accidents, foul gas, in bathroom all day, cannot travel or eat out, cannot enjoy a glass of wine or beer, lose of energy and vitality, I even lost my hair).


 I know what you mean...I feel like a freak, struggling to gain weight in a world where everyone else is trying to lose. Not too much sympathy out there for those of us trying to put on weight.


----------

